# A few more from  Brompton Bioblitz with Canon 550D and 60mm



## davholla (Jun 17, 2016)

If you get the chance go to a Bioblitz.  I hope to see photos which are not mine from one - I would have got so many more without my son (but he is worth the hassle).

A hoverfly



IMG_7879Hoverfly by davholla2002, on Flickr

Another hoverfly I think this angle is best for flies but sadly they are not 100% co-operative models




IMG_7890Hoverfly by davholla2002, on Flickr

A normal fly




IMG_7886Fly by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

